# Scenery video from plywood to realistic terrain



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope this inspires some to consider this before laying tracks on plywood first.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's been an awfully long time since I was "inspired" to lay track directly on plywood!


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*plywood start*

It is so easy for many of us to want to get trains running, that we start laying track and then worry about scenery later, and wish we had done things different. I know my last yard scene was directly on plywood, because the area I modeled was very flat, but looking back, I wish I had added some foam first.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

May be it's my computer...I don't see any video.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> May be it's my computer...I don't see any video.....


Probably a firewall issue. I can't see any kind of video, nor many images, from my work machine.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey DJ! Good to see you here. I've been an avid follower of yours since I first picked up a train almost two years ago. 
My first layout was all flat. My second layout was on that beaded foam. My third (and current) layout, the rail yard is flat (by choice) and the rest is on the pink foam.


----------

